# Interpretacion de analisis estadistico



## wero_wire (Nov 14, 2005)

Estimados electronicos y demas mortales ......

  Estoy utilizando un programa para diseño de filtros y trae unas herramientas de analisis "estadistico" en las cuales tiene análisis montecarlo, caso crítico y análisis de sensibilidad, lo q quisiera saber es como tengo q interpretar o q me quiere decir el analisis de caso crítico y el montecarlo; yo tengo unas teorias sobre q me dice pero no estoy del todo seguro si es la correcta interpretación.         

Lo estoy aplicando para graficos de impedancia de entrada y salida y en la ganancia.  

GRACIAS


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 14, 2005)

Pufff! ahora también estadística....

Voy a tratar de darte una idea general y aunque no soy experto en esta materia, te voy a arrojar lo poco que se.

El análisis Montecarlo se llama así porque se diseño allí, en Mónaco. Se usó primariamente para determinar estadísticamente el comportamiento de los juegos de azar, pero tambien funciona en ecología tanto animal como vegetal, economía, finanzas, demografía, etc. es decir, para casi todo.

Este método es parecido al que a todos se nos ocurre aplicar intuitivamente con el loto, por ejemplo.
Si conozco todos los números del loto que salieron ganadores durante un año, y conozco también como funciona el juego y sus reglas, puedo hacer un método que lo simule una y otra vez por el tiempo que desee (podría simular 10 años de juego en minutos con una hoja de excel) y luego ver cual es la probabilidad de ocurrencia de cada número y en base a esto y la comparación con los números que ya salieron ganadores, ir a comprar mi próximo loto.

El método Montecarlo genera valores aleatorios dentro de un rango conocido (esto es escencial) para unas variables de entradas que fija el analista (las de tu filtro, por ejemplo) y conociendo la función de transferencia (como en tu caso) el proceso observa las respuestas a esas entradas generadas con valores aleatorios y simula la salida (puede ser numéricamente o gráficamente). Se obtienen así las probabilidades de ocurrencia de los valores de salida y su relación con la entrada.

Luego con los datos graficados puedes deducir como se comporta estadísticamente esa función que define al sistema y ver si sigue una distribución estadística específica (Normal, Triangular, Lognormal, Exponencial, uniforme, lineal, etc. etc.) Por ejemplo, uun filtro pasabandas tiene una distribución parecida a la de Gauss o a una Normal, como una montaña.

Si tienes valores reales de sistemas conocidos (como son los filtros y su comportamiento), graficados y estadísticamente estudiados entonces puedes establecer una relación comparativa entre lo que estás diseñando y simulando con Montecarlo y lo del mundo real. Así que imagino que tu programa debe trabajar de esta forma.

En el caso del análsis Montecarlo, verías cual es la distribución simulada de tufiltro y si su comportamiento se asemeja al que estás buscando diseñar, y elimina las componentes que te interesan y deja pasar las otras.

Con "caso crítico" no estoy seguro a que se refiere, pero imagino que trata de calcular el valor específico de la entrada que hace que el sistema deje de ser estable o que deje de comportarse dentro de las respuesta esperada.

Lo de "sensibilidad" me acuerdo de haberlo utilizado en análisis financieros y algo en circuitos eléctricos. 
Haciendo una analogía, el análisis de sensibilidad de un filtro vendría a ser como determinar cuales de todas sus variables son las que afectan a la salida del circuito en una forma considerable y cuales son las que no tienen incidencia en ella. 

En finanzas, la variable que más se toma en cuenta es la que mayor "incertidumbre" tiene es decir, la más aleatoria. 
Luego, el análisis debería arrojarte que tan sensible es la salida a cada uno de los parámetros. A mayor sensibilidad mayor precisión en su determinación se debe aplicar y buscar.

Por ejemplo un circuito cualquiera que tenga dentro de sus componentes un condensador de 0,1 uF y funciona corréctamente;  si luego de cambiarlo por uno de 100 uF y luego por otro de 0,00001 uF, el circuito se sigue comportando casi igual entonces, la sensibilidad del circuito al cambio de ese condensador es muy baja o no es sensible a la fluctuación del valor del condensador.

Te repito, la explicación correcta de ésto y su interpretación en los resultados que obtienes, le corresponde más a un economista, un estadístico o un electrónico con conocimiento sólidos de estadística, así es que puede ser que te haya escrito algo que no es del todo cierto en algún lado. 

Lo difícil de ese tipo de análisis no es conocer el método "x" y aplicarlo sino, saber interpretar a ciencia cierta los resultados.

Tómalo como estadística de salón pero valga el esfuerzo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

El analisis de montecarlo es un analisis que permite observar como afectan al circuito las tolerancias de los componentes.
El analisis de sensibilidad realiza el analisis sobre voltajes  o corrientes a traves de alguna rama, se realiza con respecto a todos los elementos del circuito, ya sean activos o pasivos.


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

El analisis de casi critico o peor caso e usa para calcular el peor valor de un parametro de interes del circuito para las tolerancias dadas de los componentes. se varian sus valores maximo y minimo de las tolerancias


----------

